

Show HN: Customizable online clearance rack - dasong
http://biggestpricedrop.com

======
hardwaresofton
While I'm not quite your target audience genderwise, the site looks pretty
good to me, pretty minimal, loads well,etc.

What I think you could maybe emphasize more is the clothes/pictures of the
models with the clothes on. If someone's really going shopping, they're really
going to want that visual stimulation to make them want to buy the product --
and I think that's what's going to drive sales, rather than lots of small
information (like the graph, description,etc that you have on the right and
left sides of each of the items going down the page)

I know it's quite overplayed now, but a more pintresty UI (or at least
something that emphaszies less stuff, maybe JUST the product picture, price,
and discount percentage) might be better... At least something to keep the
person looking from dress to dress, rather than box with information to it to
box with information in it. For example, when I went to the page, I barely
registered the discount prices, but I did register the striking pictures of
the stuff that was on sale, like the model pictures -- personally I looked at
some of the pictures to see if the model was the same, haha, but I want to say
that the visual stimulation maybe should be played up a little more.

Also, maybe you should post on /r/fashion? or some fashion blogs that you know
about? I'm not sure what it's really like to market to that crowd, but HN (or
maybe even reddit) is not neccesarily the best place to get traction

~~~
dasong
Thanks, agree with everything you said. I have a different layout (just images
that I'm working on. I would like to give the user the option to choose which
layout they want. As for the images, I don't have much control over whether
the pictures have models in them or not. Glad the images were front and center
for you. One of the core ideas behind the site is to make it fun to just
"window shop."

~~~
hardwaresofton
I haven't been to business school... But I want to say that "Window shoppers
are good for business" has to be a lemma somewhere.

------
dasong
Hey guys, just wanted to get some feedback on our site. It's not perfect, but
it is useful. And I don't think there's anything out there that does what it
does. (If I'm wrong, please let me know!) Hope the site is self-explanatory.
If not, the
[http://biggestpricedrop.com/about](http://biggestpricedrop.com/about) page
should be helpful. I am now trying to move into the marketing phase and it's
clearly not my forte. Any tips? I am hoping I can promote this solo without
hiring a PR or marketing person. Is that realistic? Should I consider spending
serious money to get us out there?

